# "Underground" Bumps?!



## Katura (May 30, 2007)

Okay, I know that title sounds gross and all but this is bothering me to my my wits end! And I'm hoping my specktrettes might have an answer...

I have generally very clear skin, every so often I get one of those monster zits that can take days to blow over. It gets a tad oily throughout the day...during the winter that disapears and its a bit dry.

But heres my problem! Along my cheeks (where blush normally goes) I have litte bumps. They don't so much protrude outwards so much as they do underneath the surface of my skin. They arent red or anything (unless I get that horrible urge to go after one of them...eeek!) but my skin def. doesn't look as smooth as it could.

I've been very good about taking all of my makeup off at night, I start with an Olay daily facial wipe to get the majority off, then I have been cleaning with either Biore Pore unclogging Scrub (which has obviously worked wonders on the rest of my face) or my brothers Proactiv Renewing cleanser. I follow with either the Proactiv Repairing Lotion or Neutrogenas Oil-Free Acne Stress Control 3-in-1 Hydrating Acne Treatment...Which has also obviously helped everywhere on my face but these little bumps!!!

Any help, suggestions, etc. would be extremely appreciated...I'd love to just be able to slap on a little tinted moisturizer this summer instead of going full out with foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!!!


----------



## Raerae (May 31, 2007)

It's probably a clogged pore of some kind.  Sometimes oils/dirt/mu/whatever can harden under your skin.  It's not an infection so it's not going to be sore or whatever.  

I'd suggest seeing a dermotologist if you really want to get it looked at.


----------



## Katura (May 31, 2007)

I might just do that...I just know I would love my skin that much more if they werent there...


I wonder what I used that did that...hmmmm


----------



## TIERAsta (May 31, 2007)

i saw a dermatologist and got a perscription for adapalene.  it worked very well.  unfortunately, i got a little lazy with my skin regimen and don't always take it as perscribed, hehe... he also suggested tretinoin but i have a friend who was taking it and said it was too strong for her skin.  but the doctor got her a new form of the medicine.  with a smaller dose, it seems to be working well for her.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jun 2, 2007)

Treat yourself to a special facial at a spa! Then keep doing what you're doing: wash your face every morning and night, and exfoliate every other day.  Check out a new formula of makeup, too maybe.  Something water-based, and oil-free with natural ingredients in it.  Try to stay away from MAC, at least for the summer.


----------



## macslut (Jun 4, 2007)

See, if the bumps were red, I would say rosacea (sp?) which is what i have along my nose.  Other than that, probably acne which can come in all shapes and sizes.

And, good lord, don't pop them! Scars are uglier than bumps.


----------



## Katura (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Treat yourself to a special facial at a spa! Then keep doing what you're doing: wash your face every morning and night, and exfoliate every other day.  Check out a new formula of makeup, too maybe.  Something water-based, and oil-free with natural ingredients in it.  Try to stay away from MAC, at least for the summer._

 
I would...but I've got to wear it every day at work since I'm at a counter. When I'm off I stick with something much lighter but it's hard to stay away completely...

But a facial sounds fun and nice.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I would...but I've got to wear it every day at work since I'm at a counter. When I'm off I stick with something much lighter but it's hard to stay away completely...

But a facial sounds fun and nice._

 

Heck yeah!  If you can afford it...do it!  You can always give yourself a mini facial at home.


Cleanse 
Exfoliate - micordermabrasion treatments are the best. 
Steam your face for 10 minutes - boil water on the stove and put it into a big bowl. Put a towel over your head to hold the steam in.  Sweat it all out! 
Use a cleansing mask - A volcanic or clay mask is good 
Use a moisturizing mask - Aveday has an awesome one or you can make your own by combining olive oil, egg yolk, honey and a touch of lemon juice. 
Moisturize


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 6, 2007)

It it like a rash but not red? Cause if it is i had that..like lots of tiny bumps and only in my cheekbones. I used anti rash cream and it worked pretty fast


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2007)

Are they little white bumps? If so, it's probably milia. It's caused by too heavy skincare products, lack of exfoliation, or sometimes - genes. I get them too - thanks dad!!! You can only really extract them either using a fine sterilized needle or seeing an esthetician or dermatologist, and getting special skincare products. In other words: $$$$$


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have bumps like you described on my forehead and cheeks *damn T zone!* I discovered they were just clogged pores. Not clogged enough to be blackheads, well, I guess they're like teeeeeeensy blackheads. My go-to product to smooth those little guys over is Salicylic Acid, in whatever product you prefer. The strenght that works best for me is 2%. Personally, I like to use Clean n Clear Deep Cleaning astringent. But instead of using a cotton pad, I apply it like an ointment...wash my hands, then put some on my fingertips and smooth it over the bumps. Depending on how bad they are, I'll use a light 'coating' or a thicker one. HTH!!!


----------

